# Help...Vet said our puppy is too skinny



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

We just got our new puppy on Saturday. The breeder was feeding Nutro Natural Choice for Large Breed Puppies. He was having solid poop on it, so we continued. When we got him, the breeder said he was eating 3/4 cup twice a day. But, the dogs did eat "pack style" so I am wondering if he might not have gotten 3/4 cup each feeding. We immediately started feeding him 1 cup twice a day then up to 1.5 cups and now he is finally not FREAKING out for food.

The vet said he was a bit malnourished and definitely way too skinny. Just under 9 weeks and weighed 12.3lbs. We go back to the vet May 25. In the mean time we are continuing to feed 1.5 cups twice a day and lots of water of course.

Is there anything else we should be doing? Does anyone know if there's any possible health concerns for being too skinny at such a young age? He has just received his 2nd round of vacs and 2nd worming.

Any advice, tips would be wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Change the food slowly to a better one, and up the portion. Slow growth is best and after the pup is clear of worms he should be gaining about 2 to 3 #'s a week. Many pups seem a bit underweight when they go home, after _not_ having to compete for meals, pick up pretty quick with no problems. 
I would feed 3 meals a day til your pup is 16 weeks or so, then you can do the am and pm meals. 
Training a food driven pup is great, so use his meals as training time!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

When I brought my puppy home from the breeder, she weighed about 5.5 lbs and she was 8 weeks. If your puppy is considered malnourished and skinny...hate to think what your vet would have thought of Uschi. LOL I would continue to feed your puppy and if you need to, give him another meal for lunch and see how he does on that. Thats what I did with Uschi...she got fed 3 times a day and she continually put on weight.

BTW...we all love puppy photos...so you really should post a puppy picture.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm also for feeding three times a day and if he's underweight, I would consider feeding four times a day until his weight is back to normal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wow pattycakes...my female is at the high end of the standard and was at a very healthy 11 lbs at 7 1/2 weeks when she came home. I can't even imagine a 5.5 lb 8 wk old GSD, even at the low end of the standard. Was yours skinny or just really small?

To the OP - I wouldn't worry much, just feed properly and he'll pick up in a couple wks.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder, would it be sensible to feed 'satin balls' to a pup in this case?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

12.3 lbs isn't that small. Leyna was 14 lbs at 8 weeks.
Keep in mind, the weight may be lower because of the pup's structure. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Rerun said:


> wow pattycakes...my female is at the high end of the standard and was at a very healthy 11 lbs at 7 1/2 weeks when she came home. I can't even imagine a 5.5 lb 8 wk old GSD, even at the low end of the standard. Was yours skinny or just really small?


Both...she was small and skinny. But once I got her on a good dog food she slowly put on weight. My last GSD was probably triple her size when I brought her home.


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

Pattycakes said:


> When I brought my puppy home from the breeder, she weighed about 5.5 lbs and she was 8 weeks. .


 
Okay, well that made me feel better. We were worried because at 9 weeks Whisper is only 9 lbs. I was seriously getting ready to freak out!!


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Change the food slowly to a better one


why are you knocking his food? it is the same brand we were recommended by our trainer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think ANYONE can recommend anything about your puppy being too skinny or not without photos. Just giving a weight is almost useless because there is a huge difference in the growth rate of all our perfectly normal puppies.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think that you are feeding him enough. I just looked at the Nutro website and for a puppy between 10 and 20lbs who is between 6 and 11 weeks old, you should be feeding 1 3/4 to 3 1/3 cups a day. You aren't (the breeder wasn't) even feeding him the minimum recommended amount for his weight and age. I would also recommend that you increase to feeding 3 times a day. 

I'm feeding my May 25th puppy Diamond Naturals LBP and I am giving him 3/4 of a cup 3 times a day.... about to switch to a full cup in a week or so.


----------

